# Gun Dog Championship Entry



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/03/vizsla-national-gun-dog-championship.html

Took Bailey to Ken's Willowynd Monday. In a month Ken will run Bailey in the:

2013 Vizsla National Gun Dog Championships April 5 to 10 in Colorado.

Win or lose, it is part of the adventure. A goal to reach for. 

Bailey can win it all. He really is very good and can be excellent with a great trainer like Ken.  There will be the best of the best competing so it may be a long shot, but a long shot can win on any given day. 8)

Happy trials,
RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

All best wishes. Go Bailey Go 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good Luck, Bailey!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Win or not, I hope Bailey bursts with enjoyment....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We will the rooting for them.
Just to run in the Vizsla National Gun Dog Championship is an honor.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Some times after taking it all

and they thought you were done ;D

Heart, guts and grit come through and the Warriors heart. 

Talents help

Give em **** RBD"" ;D

Your Mates Your skills and heart win or lose you tried

they can never steal Earned Memories 

life a one way Showtime

and sounds like Ken a real talent as well your blessed

WIN""

Off topic I was done

Jimmy the Cricket

let one more taste the Nordic Stinger late it came

the ref $hit Himself some fun" ???

and Big Rud Dogs Got your back and Good mornings

He is also a gunslinger Field or show he will Bring It"


----------



## LifewithLouie (Jan 11, 2013)

Louie is wishing his dad good luck.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Louie,

Dad says thanks and he'll do his best :

Be a good boy.

Welcome LWL to the forum.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE says ( Bailey go kick some V-AZZ ) only because he is a family forum member - if you neVer enter the game - you neVer get to PLAY - with Ken behind and the big B in the lead - there is no under dog - win or lose it will always V a play day for Bailey - PIKE goes to his first field trial this weekend - I am just along for the ride - the premium list has so many MH & CH entries it would be scary - thank God PIKE can not read - still a great way to learn as we start PIKE's SH in April - have a safe trip there and home !!!!!!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Good Luck! Are they going to be at the NVA's in Grovespring? I'll be there, but just riding braces as my bitch is still with puppies.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Good luck! I hope you WIN!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck Bailey. We're anxious to hear your "tails" of victory!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

RBD...All the best for Bailey at the Vizsla Gun Dog Championships. IMO if Ken is runnig him he has a better than even chanche to be Very successful. Just wish RT was old enough to go this year; hopefully next year for RT. 

Really would be nice if Ken can finish him for his Master Hunter title this month.

As someone recently told me, just, Strap in, Hold on, and Enjoy the ride...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Are they going to be at the NVA's in Grovespring?


V-John,
Bailey is more of an on foot handler dog than off horseback. We "train" walking the hills around the Bay Area and Hastings Island where we hunt and train on foot.

We have competed off horseback but have never done enough training to be competitive on a National level. The National Vizsla Association Trial in Grovesprings sounds great.

Bailey's strengths are in front of a handler on foot, not off horseback. 

Know your dog's strengths and weaknesses. The name of the game in field trials from what I have learned. The best handlers learn how to do that over YEARS of experience.

Maybe one day with one of Bailey's pups we'll train for the big-running horseback- handled Hungarian Pointer.

Happy we are where and what we are. : 

Good luck with the pups and enjoy being in the gallery.

RBD


----------



## Mandobizar (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck Bailey!! Been following your blog since we got our Laika a year ago. Hope you win it all!! Make sure you take lot's of pic's and post on your blog!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

No your dogs strengths. I agree with that completly, sounds Baily is about ready for master hunter good luck.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

redbirddog said:


> > Are they going to be at the NVA's in Grovespring?
> 
> 
> V-John,
> ...


Good luck to you! I hope you guys do well... Love to see a vizsla do well. 

Once, when I was running a dog at NVAs, Riley failed to back. We were on the ground for less the ten minutes. Talk about aggravating. 

And as long as you are happy with each other, that's all that matters! Good luck!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

For those who are following this adventure. There will be 21 braces in the Championship and Bailey drew lucky brace 13 as top dog. He will be running against a male Hungarian Pointer out of a Remek Kennel breeding. Bailey's sire is GCH DC AFC Remek's Red Storm Rising. This kennel has 4 off-spring in the championship and two are 1/2 sisters to Bailey. Should be an interesting event. Ken has been training hard as he has three dogs in the Championship he is handling. The event is 5 days long starting April 5th and going until April 10th.

For the running order and dogs entered you can click this link:

http://www.rmvc.org/photo-galleries.html




> I am sure many of you already received your VCANEWS email announcement, but for
> those who may not subscribe there, I'd like to share the news that this year's
> NGDC has drawn a record number of entrants. 42 dogs were drawn in the
> Championship and 15 puppies were drawn in the VCA National Puppy. Between the
> ...


Joan Heimbach
2013 NGDC Chair


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Best of luck Bailey! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will be rooting for Bailey, and the other dogs owned/handled and by Ken. Another dog I would like to see place is Vermilion Honest Abe.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll be rooting for you to RBD. Excited for you.
Some good dogs in there. I will be watching Abe as well. He is a half brother to my Dash. Amy's Dynata's Bound To Get Birdy should be a contender as well.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Once again PIKE says GO BIG 'B' TRAIN TRIAL HUNT -sounds so simple - for those that do not know - you have a rust covered GUNDOG - the breed improves by having pups that prove them selves in the field - Ken hope you only see Bailey's AZZ - he leads you follow LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I too will be rooting for RBD, Ken, Bailey, and RT in the puppy stake. Ken is going to have a great time following both dogs, as both like to work WAY out in front of him.

Best of luck to all the dogs entered in the NGDC.

RT


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ken and I entered Bailey into a couple Senior hunt tests today.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/03/perfect-10-6060.html

I couldn't have been happier how it turned out in the morning run.

Both judges in the six categories: HUNTING, BIRD FINDING, POINTING, TRAINABILITY, RETRIEVING, AND HONORING, gave Bailey 10's throughout. A perfect 60/60.

It went so well we scratched from the afternoon event to end the day on a HIGH note for Bailey and save the best for the NGDC. 

The boy is lookin' good. Even his scar is healing well.

We will keep Bailey's fans posted. Thanks for all the support. We are enjoying the adventure.

RBD


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Way to go RBD, and hardy congratulations to Bailey on a PERFECT 10! 8) 8)

RT


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

you guys are amazing. The smile on your face is contagious. 
I especially love Bailey's expression... Like whatever, wasn't a big deal. 

Congratulations and all the best going forward. 

Julius


----------



## Mandobizar (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW! That is awesome! Bailey looks ready to kick some butt at Nationals! Good Luck!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

RT was there this weekend also. I can now call him Rufus Tiberius JH (Junior Hunter). His four passes averaged out to an 8.65 out of 10.

A fun weekend was had by all. 

Pics to follow when I get them from Ken.

Next stop NGDC in Colorado, with Bailey.

RT


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Charles,

Your Rufus Tiberius has you firmly under his control. He'll put more smiles on your face when he does great and will cause heart burn when he doesn't. But RT is not a machine but a young athletic dog with a mind of his own. With great training, RT might be able to not only run against the best Hungarian Pointers in the land, but against the best pointing breeds period. The highs are higher than any drug can produce.

Glad to have you in the game.

You can now say "Yep, that dog can hunt." 

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Not often we see a 60/60 in a test!! The judges must have really taken a shine to your boy RBD!!! I'm loving this!!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

"He'll put more smiles on your face when he does great and will cause heart burn when he doesn't."

RBD,

RT is truly putting smiles on my face, but in all honesty, right now, I think, Ken is the one getting the heart burn right now when he doesn't do well.

I have to admit it was a great high hearing about his achievements this weekend, way better than any drugs I took in my misspent youth. ???

Yep that dog sure can hunt. We have been geting alot of that lately.

Again, with apologies, I've gotten in, strapped in, and really am enjoying the ride. 8)

RT


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Here are the pictures I promised from RT's (TY) hunt test last Sunday.

Thanks again Ken....I am really enjoying the ride. 

RT


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey runs first brace tomorrow morning. The first twelve braces have finished in the first 2 days. The scribe notes posted here for those who are interested.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/04/vizsla-national-gun-dog-championship.html

I must admit I am excited!

RBD


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds like Bull put down a great performance. Hes related to my Grady and Laura is a really cool gal. 

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Hi Rod,
> I tried your mobile, your home and texted you today. Bailey ran this afternoon and made it through the hour with three finds and held steady on his retrieve too! Handled very nicely and got stronger as the hour went. It will be interesting to read the scribes comments tomorrow.
> I'll try to get in touch with you tomorrow.


Ken


----------

